# In the Tracks of Alexandre Desplat



## Kareemo (Dec 20, 2016)

Where can I watch or buy this documentary produced by prelightfilms? The trailers on Youtube from 2014 look very interesting but I can´t find the whole thing. Any ideas?

Thanks!


----------



## Tatu (Dec 20, 2016)

http://prelightfilms.com/projects/alexandre-desplat-en/

On the site it says: *WATCH THE FILM* (France only for now)


----------



## spaunsam7 (Feb 17, 2017)

I've been bugging the prelight films people for 2 years about this. I'm dying to watch it :(


----------



## Luke W (Feb 17, 2017)

spaunsam7 said:


> I've been bugging the prelight films people for 2 years about this. I'm dying to watch it :(


If they let you know that it's been made available outside of France, please come back and announce it on the forum. I've been wanting to watch it, too.


----------



## spaunsam7 (May 22, 2017)

Hey everyone so the prelight guys just got back to me (after I wrote them last month) and they responded with some hopeful news. Here is what they said-

_"Hello, Sorry for the late answer. We are working on a VOD platform right now which will be online within a few months (plus the dvd coming at the end of the year with bonuses. Thank you." _

Hopefully they keep their word :/


----------



## Spip (Mar 9, 2018)

It's back in stock ! 
http://prelightfilms.com/store/

Just ordered.


----------

